

Judge William Alsup: Master of the court and Java - eplanit
http://m.cnet.com/news/judge-william-alsup-master-of-the-court-and-java/57445082

======
chrisbennet
It is soo nice to hear about competence and common sense when it comes to
copyright and legal matters for a change.

